# Stock screen website/filters for ASX shares



## Slowmacher (17 September 2010)

Hello everyone,

First post, hope I'm in the right place. 

I'd like to know what sites everyone uses to screen/filter Australian shares on fundamentals -- such as P/E, net cash, mkt cap, cash flow etc. Either paid-for or free ones.

Here in the UK, the leading filter site is companyrefs.com. It also gives very useful snapshot financial info (see here: companyrefs.com/guide-to-a-REFS-pageV2.asp). Not sure if there is an equivalent to all this in Australia.  

Looking forward to any help

Slowmacher


----------



## johenmo (18 September 2010)

CommSec, Bloomberg.  But am using charts and price action more for filtering.


----------



## ASXStockSelector (29 September 2010)

When I used to work in a broking firm we quite often used Stock Doctor to filter stocks on some of those criteria that you mentioned.  I couldn't give an indication on the price for such a service considering it was paid for by the firm.


----------



## krk004 (30 September 2010)

Not that I use this one;

http://www.ascii-data.com/

But I have it bookmarked.

Hope it may be of some help.


----------

